

My Favorite Math Party Trick - hhm
http://cornellmath.wordpress.com/2008/01/12/my-favorite-math-party-trick/

======
mattmaroon
Remind me not to invite that dude to my party. One math trick and all of the
women are out the door.

~~~
eru
Remind me not to invite you to my next math-party.

By the way - about half of my fellow math students are women. Geeky - but
female.

